# Need help with Rockler Aluminum table plate



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

I just bought the Craftsman Fixed plunge combo #17543. Anyone know which Rockler 1/4 inch aluminum plate I should order.They offer two.#23123 Standard Craftsman plunge/HD and #23134 Craftsman Plunge/HD I have an old Craftsman 1 1/2 hp #315.17492 fixed base and the newer Craftsman Professional 2 HP variable speed modle# 315.269211 All the base plates for all thes routers are the same pattern. Thanks for any and all help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hitnailonheadwithhammmer

The one you will need to order is the 23134 BUT for the 17543 it will also take on the Porter Cable base plates that's to say the base on the router is drill and taped for the Porter Cable setup as well.
And your New Craftsman router #17543 will also take the new Porter Cable motor...as well.. 



23123 Router Table Plate for Craftsman Standard Routers In Stock $49.99

23134 Router Table Plate for Craftsman Plunge and Heavy Duty Routers $49.99

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1385&filter=23134

==========


----------



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply.I just got the table setup Rockler had on sale for $299.00 Itt came with the PC 690 My problem is that I want to use the Craftsman because I can adjust it from above the table but the bolt up pattern is different.I had thought about just drilling a new set of holes for the Craftsman router but dont want to mess this plate up.


----------



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry I should have said the PC 690 router


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

It's hard to mess this plate up, you have the template,,
take of the black plate of the router, tape it to the plate and check 3 or 4 times b/4 you dill the holes, use the holes in the plate for the drill size,,,take it the drill press or sit it on some scrap wood and drill and couter sink the holes...easy on the couter sink holes you want them just right...they line it up..

If you want to go the extra step make a plug that will fit in the hole in the base plate,drill a 1/4" hole in the plug, use that to line up the router dead on center.
Chuck up a 1/4" dowel pin or a true 1/4 bolt with out the head on it..
The take some screws that are the same size as the ones that hold the router plate in place, grind the heads off to a shape point put the screws in the router base ,set the router in place and with a small mammer, TAP the base,,,this will give you a point to drill the holes.. (they will act like a center punch but will mark all 3 holes at one time.)


=========
===========


----------



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

*Got wrong plate*

If you have a Craftsman 17543 router get the small plate #23123 Not the 23134 
Also the PC 690 and the Craftsman 17543 are not at all drilled and taped the same and the plates wont match!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry my error I was thinking of the MilesCraft base plate that will bolt right up to the PC and the Craftsman...


----------



## hitnailonhead (Sep 28, 2007)

*Thats funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Guess I will start my project next week sometime.Win some lose some.Anyway thanks for trying to help


----------



## osnomad (Nov 24, 2007)

hitnailonhead said:


> If you have a Craftsman 17543 router get the small plate #23123 Not the 23134
> Also the PC 690 and the Craftsman 17543 are not at all drilled and taped the same and the plates wont match!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Can you tell me what the bolt pattern looks like on this router plate? Does it have 3 holes or 4 unevenly spaced holes?


----------

